# RRV visa to Australia



## francist (May 11, 2009)

Hi
My PR visa is going to expire end of this year. I am not in situation to relocate to Australia. I don't have any investment or busines in Australia. Could anyone help me to get RRV?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

For a five- year RRV, applicants must have spent two years out of the last five years in Australia as a permanent resident or have substantial and beneficial ties to Australia. Applicants who have been absent from Australia for more than five years must also have compelling reasons for their absence of more than five years.

A three-month RRV may be granted to persons who don't yet qualify for a five-year RRV but have strong reasons to go overseas, such as the severe illness of a family member. Applicants must have spent at least one day in Australia in the last five years as a permanent resident, and have compelling and compassionate reasons for departing Australia.

http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/residents/155/

So basically, I don't think you would qualify. If your visa expires, and you want to move over to Australia at some stage, you will have to go through the whole visa process again.

Dolly


----------



## francist (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for this prompt reply
Advise me whether the situation will change if I buy a property in Australia?

Regards

Francis


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

No it won't.

I suggest you contact an agent just to double-check about the RRV.

Dolly


----------

